# Glycolic Peel to heal Acne scarring?



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey everyone. blindpassion needs your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've had acne since I was 12... pretty severe for some years, and other years it was more mild. 
This summer it was so bad I went over two months without wearing foundation more than once or twice. If you know me, you'll know how hard that is for me. My skin was destroyed. 

After switching to a new regimen and changing foundations (and going on Birth Control), I have fewer and fewer breakouts and can say that my skin is the best its been in years. 

Unfortunately though, my face is full of scarring from my over 6 years of constant acne. When I put on foundation, I have a flawless face, because I'm no longer covering bumps - only scarring. The scarring is so extensive it looks like small little freckles all over my face, on my cheeks especially. (Note: It is all surface scarring and is smooth to the touch - its only discolored, I have no divots or indents in my face) 

*Recently my parents asked me what I wanted for Chirstmas and I told them I wanted to get a series of Microdermabrasion and Glycolic Peel's to help heal the scarring. They thought it was a fantastic idea because they know how much I have struggled with this for years.*

*So my question is - have any of you done it, or know someone who has. *
*I've talked to a few people and it has worked wonders. *
*This is an extremely expensive set of treatments and before I get them done I need to talk to as many people as possible with experience.* 

TIA!


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 24, 2008)

I've actually had both, although my peel was a light non invasive one but still using low levels of glycolic acid as opposed to the kind of peels you leave on for a week and also I have had NLite laser treatment and am still continuing with it all at present. I know what you mean about the cost though I'm probably £1000 down from it all already. But it has definitely, definitely been worth it.

I was on all sorts of acne medications topical and oral to try and settle my breakouts for years and years and finally I was about to go on roaccutane when my dermatologist said I should consider these other options. He suggested some clinics to me and within a couple of months I had my first microderm. and laser appointment. The microderm. has dramatically improved the surface texture of my skin, it's a lot smoother, foundation goes on a lot better. I wouldn't say the microderm. alone helped a lot with the scarring. It took off a few light marks but that was about it. It feels scratchy as they increase the intensity but nothing anyone couldn't handle. The NLite laser however did really work on all aspects of my skin problems as it stimulates the deeper layers of the skin to bring scarring and breakouts to the surface and increase collagen production to heal them fast. It also has cut down on the number of breakouts I'm now getting and when I do get any spots they heal much quicker on their own. Got to say though it does hurt, luckily I have a high pain threshold and can get through the laser on the highest safe setting, but trust me I'm not upset when they tell me the session is complete. I've been about 4 times already though so I obviously haven't been put off. Have paid for a couple more sessions in advance too. The only risk with the laser is that you can be in a small percentage of people that it doesn't work for, but you don't know until you try it unfortunately.

I only had the light peel recently actually. Probably about a month ago now because again I was told it would get rid of the more stubborn scarring that was still there. I'm due for another one soon as part of the course. It was actually really bizarre! They clean and prepare the skin for the chemicals first, all the products smell awful and aren't avoidable. Then they paint on the acid starting with the lowest strength, dry it with a fan, then continue building up the strength and layers until it's feeling rather tingly. It's not painful but not wholly pleasant either. Then they cover the face with cloths and add very very cold water to them. Enough to take your breath away. It almost felt like my skin was warming and bubbling, it's a slightly worrying feeling but afterwards I discovered no need for nerves. They only leave it like that for about 5-10 minutes before removing and cleaning off any residues. Afterwards I remember my skin looked slightly pink and bumpy in areas where the higher strength acids had been used. I was thinking at that point I looked worse but you have to give it time. Over the next week everything was a little dry and flaky but nothing extreme and after about 5-7 days I noticed the marks on my cheeks had pretty much faded to nothing. It also gives you lovely smooth skin and again products such as foundation look so much better on. I'm sure that with a couple more I actually might have as close to perfect skin as I could have ever wished for.

Yes it's taken almost a year to get to this point and I admit it's not for the impatient as none of the results are instant, it's all very gradual but going ahead with it all was probably one of the best decisions I did make! They did before and after photographs and the difference is honestly amazing. Hope that helps you a little, happy to answer any more questions you might have if I can.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

Natalie! Thank-you! That is extremely helpful. 






 As I research more, if I have any questions, I will be sure to speak to you again.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 25, 2008)

NatalieMT has some really useful info there and having experience in a number of the procedures.

You will have to consult a dermatologist to recommend which treatment is best suited to you, based on the severety of your skin condition, your age and your budget.

First off I really would not recommend microdermabrasion, its a rip off, being the least effective solution and known among those who work in the industry as a fad. Its only really useful as a buff to already clear skin.
It doesnt help with any real skin problems and the side effects (like the hair on your face becoming fluffy/downy) from have the treatments, is not worth it.

Chemical peels are a far better and cost effective method of reducing fine lines/ wrinkles and helping the appearance of skin by unclogging pores, reducing hyperpigmentation and removing superficial scars, typically caused by acne. 
They are a far better option as chemical peels can be tailored to suit both the severety of your skin as well as your age.
The lunchtime peels, the ones NatalieMT is having, are ideal for acne scarring, hyperpigmentation and younger skin as there is no down time and they are not as intrusive.
A course of 6 and a top up every once a month, would be enough, however if recommended, you may have to have a course of 8. At first your skin will be dry, so make sure you have a really hydrating moisturiser, ideally something with vitamin B5. Also, the peels will cause any underlying skin problems to surface, so expect break outs. About 2 weeks following your last treatment, you will notice the full effect of the treatments on your skin as it will have had a chance to recover and will be clearer and smoother.
The main side effect to the lunchtime peels is that you will have to wear an SPF20 (minimum) daily, all year round. This should be done anyway to avoid premature skin aging and pigmentation, but once youve had the peels, it is a must.
The deeper peels have a down time of a week and are better for slightly more mature skin or badly effected skin, your dermatologist will recommend which is best suited for you.

Laser skin resurfacing is the most intrusive treatment and is best suited for the most severe skin problems and also, mature skin. I doubt your dermatologist will even consider this. It is also the most expensive and has the longest down time of any of the treatments, roughly several weeks.

Skinceuticals is a very good company to choose, they have won numerous awards in aesthetics and have a good range of products for mature, aging skin through to problematic skin. I use their products and I would definitly recommend them. If you need any info just ask, I have a book at home with all their products with details and prices.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 25, 2008)

The only thing I have to add is, I used to use a 10% glycolic acid toner by DDF and it was AWESOME. I had a few chicken pox scars from when I was a kid and they disappeared entirely. It takes time but it will work. I'm a glycolic acid believer.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlashBang* 

 
_You will have to consult a dermatologist to recommend which treatment is best suited to you, based on the severety of your skin condition, your age and your budget.

First off I really would not recommend microdermabrasion, its a rip off, being the least effective solution and known among those who work in the industry as a fad. Its only really useful as a buff to already clear skin.
It doesnt help with any real skin problems and the side effects (like the hair on your face becoming fluffy/downy) from have the treatments, is not worth it.
_

 
ITA!!!!  

I have tried MD and the only thing it did for me was what any good deep cleansing facial did.  Just really cleaned and smoothed my skin.  

I have been having glycolic peels (4 sessions now) on my back to help reduce my acne scarring.  I cant really see my back but the clinic have been taking photos each week and the nurse says she has noticed the newer pink scars disappear.  The more darker, older, stubborn scars apparently wont shift completely unless I have laser treatment.

I have booked 6 face gycolic peels for when I finish my laser hair removal to hopefully reduce facial acne scars (i scar more easily since having laser hair removal) and the very minor scars from laser.... but the nurse did advise that they will not remove scars but only reduce them.  GPs will gently exfoliate so will help with hyperpigmentation.  

I am also using a glycolic acid face wash which I have to say is brilliant (clinics own brand).  
She also recommended Acknicare moisturiser for me - i cannot recommend it enough!  Aknicare | Acne Treatment from Top Acne Experts

Its great!  I dont have full on acne anymore (contraceptive pill helped it) but still had small pink spots under skin which this Acnikare moisturiser wiped out in a couple of days.  

So in all IMO, dont bother with MD, GP are good for reducing, exfoliating, brightening, (not good for removing esp old scars) and use the money you would have spent on MD on good skincare.
Good luck!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank-you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I appreciate you taking the time to tell me about your experiences.

Budget isnt a huge issue, my family and I are looking at this as more of a medical and health related procedure. I am young and my scars are not old. We are hoping that tackling them at this age will give my skin an advantage.

I will definitely be speaking to more then one dermatologist within the next few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank- you again!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes - professional microderm was crap. The peels work - give them time. Your skin will be red and itchy for a couple of hours after... and a little flaky for a week. LOTS of oilfree sunscreen - recommend Shiseido 55 cream, best in the industry. Also ask your derm about Retin A too, it's a topical cream that derived from Vit A, that too has great ebenfits of getting rid of scarring on the skin. If your scars are pretty new, I would try that first as a less invasive route before the peels, you might find they will do the job just as well without all of the side effects. Also, I would try Origins Modern Friction instead of microderm, I've been using it for 4 months now and most of my light pits and darker scarring are almost gone. I use Retin A 1 % every night, and Modern Friction Tues, Thurs and Sat. I had a better time of it with the Modern stuff and the Retin A than I did with peels. FYI - I had a weekly peel, starting at 2% all the way up to 30 % gly solution, and minimal results, with the exception of no new breakouts, but scarring didn't really go away. Every peel after 20% HURT. Felt like my skin was sizzling and melting off.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 25, 2008)

Laser skin resurfacing is fine on your back since its completely different skin and is actually the best choice for your back, not just for acne, but also sunspots etc.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Its great! I dont have full on acne anymore (contraceptive pill helped it) but still had small pink spots under skin which this Acnikare moisturiser wiped out in a couple of days._

 
Just out of curiousity, did the pill make your boobs bigger? Haha I know this sounds really weird, but Ive wanted to a boob job for ages (mentioned this in my huge rant) and its been mentioned that in some cases, the pill makes your boobs grow. If it does, Im getting myself on it as soon as I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rentinol 1% concentrate is actually very high, but it all depends on your skin, typically 0.5% is used. 
Hmm I used the modern friction stuff and I really didnt like it, but thats me personally. Alot of the home kits do not work as they are sold over the counter and therefore not as effective due to the ingredients which have to be limited, as per any over the counter product.
I wouldnt have used the home derm kit as many as 3 times either, any exfoliation encourages production of sebum which can clog your pores and cause spots. For us oily skin people, exfoliation once a week is more than enough. But if your skin is dry or dehydrated, its fine.

The glycolic peels really do work, but I do believe its all a matter of who you go to. Im using Skinceuticals and have just finished a course of 6 of them and I cant praise them enough.
Their products are amazing, they actually work and have swiped up numerous awards.

Right now my list is as follows:
Retinol 0.5% - if I could pick just 1 product, this would be it
Daily moisture - ideal for oily skin and lots of active ingredients, my skin, even after the peels, felt lovely with this on, nice under make up too haha.
Eye cream - picked this one because its hydrating and good for sensitive skin
Serum 10 - I havent started using this yet, its post-peel, Im gonna start tommorrow
Simply clean foaming cleanser - no perfume, soap free and cleans away ALL the dirt, after removing my make-up, this proved how much I still had left on! eek, also ideal for oily skin
Phyto+ - this is for hyperpigmentation aka some sunsports I got as a result of sunbeds years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it really is great and is fading alot of the sunspots
Ultimate UV Protector - a light SPF 20 for daily wear, under make up.
Revitalash - ok so this isnt in their typical range, its a specialist item for post-chemo patients to grow back eye lashes, for those with eye lashes, its just makes them thicker and longer.
CE Ferulic - a new product, havent received this yet, that has eveyone raving, should get it hopefully by the end of this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also C-AHA, to prep skin before peels for optimum results, its not a neccessity but the difference is very apparent between patients who used this and those who didnt.

Hmm a 30% peel isnt that high, they can go much higher and your skin should never have felt that bad after 20%. When it does, it means your skin is 'frosting', thats usually in very sensitive areas or where theres broken skin, which should be protected using something like vasaline before the peel is applied! 
When the wet gauzes are applied to the face to activate the solution, thats when your skin will tingle at which point the person carrying out the treatment needs to act fast to scrub away the skin and neutralise the area.

Its so important you go to the right people, Ive heard so many stories of wasted money and bad treatments.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey everyone. blindpassion needs your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had acne since I was 12... pretty severe for some years, and other years it was more mild. 
This summer it was so bad I went over two months without wearing foundation more than once or twice. If you know me, you'll know how hard that is for me. My skin was destroyed. 

After switching to a new regimen and changing foundations (and going on Birth Control), I have fewer and fewer breakouts and can say that my skin is the best its been in years. 

Unfortunately though, my face is full of scarring from my over 6 years of constant acne. When I put on foundation, I have a flawless face, because I'm no longer covering bumps - only scarring. The scarring is so extensive it looks like small little freckles all over my face, on my cheeks especially. (Note: It is all surface scarring and is smooth to the touch - its only discolored, I have no divots or indents in my face) 

*Recently my parents asked me what I wanted for Chirstmas and I told them I wanted to get a series of Microdermabrasion and Glycolic Peel's to help heal the scarring. They thought it was a fantastic idea because they know how much I have struggled with this for years.*

*So my question is - have any of you done it, or know someone who has. *
*I've talked to a few people and it has worked wonders. *
*This is an extremely expensive set of treatments and before I get them done I need to talk to as many people as possible with experience.* 

TIA!_

 

i haven't done either but i'm starting this weekend. lol! this girl in one of my classes does the microdermabrasion and the removal of scars (which she called foto facial but it might be the same thing you're talking about. not sure tho). i asked her about both and she said she's had the micro and it works really well. she told me that actually a lot (but not all) of the otc scrubs actually cause cellular damage so she suggested to me to come and get the micro every 4 weeks and in between like once a week use a very very mild scrub (i.e. st. ives apricot scrub.... there's one that's super gentle and that's the one i use now).
and with the foto facial (or the glycolic peel you're speaking of) they work great together and faster results.
i'm gonna start doing it. she told me the same thing, that's it works very well


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 26, 2008)

I can answer you FlashBang, the pill definitely made my boobs bigger! I was pretty tiny 30A but now I'm pretty sure I've gone up a cup size to a B, need to go bra shopping! They look a lot fuller anyways and I actully have slight cleavage now. They're never going to be huge but the slight size increase has been a bonus. They're size never really bothered me though, I look in proportion and that's what counts for me. Friends who are on the same pill and who have varying sized assets have said the same happened for them - the one we all take is microgynon 30.

I didn't start taking the pill for that reason obviously, horrendous skin and periods were my main concern and the pill has definitely helped that and other things. So I'm pretty happy being on it!


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG then Im going on it, Ive always wanted bigger boobs, Im even prepared to get surgery but if I can take the pill and go up just one cup size Ill be over the moon. 
Haha thanks, Im gonna try it asap


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

I swear by glycolic peels. They are amazing & yes they do work. I go to my derm dr for them. They start you out w/ 35% & go up to 75%.
Your face may be red for a couple of days but well worth the results.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 8, 2009)

^ thankyou!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you do this peel and use benzyol peroxide at the same time?


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey love,

I don't know here you're from, but if you're in Canada, you can get ur hands on *Neostrata's Skin Renewal Peel Solution*. It's an at-home-treatment...I use it and i love it.

I do not work for Neostrata, but I do sell their products, and I use them as well as all the other cosmeticians that i work with. Just wanted to clarify that incase i start sounding like a sales person for Neostrata. haha

Anyways, so the Skin Renewal Peel is a glycolic acid peel, so it will help exfoliate your skin to remove the surface dead skin cells which is contributing to ur discoloration/hyperpigmentation. It is definitly better than microdermabraision; speaking as a cosmetician and also from personal experience. Even if money is not an issue for you, it is an option for you. It's inexpensive (i mean, for what it does it's pretty darn worth $70 CDN for approx. 50 applications!) It also has gluconolactone, which will help moisturize and soothe ur skin while the acid is doing its job...so u won't have to worry about the peel/acid drying ur skin. But if you do have some dry flakey skin lingering around like a pest, you can always use a gentle exfoliation as well to buff it away. However, if you have a dry skin type, you will have to use a really good moisturizer to give you all the oil our skin needs, so don't just rely on the exfoliation to buff away the dry flakey skin. *TIP: Don't mistake dry skin for dehydrated skin!!!!! Let me know if you want this clarified.*

You CAN use products that contain hydroquinone, which is a chemical bleach, but that being said, it's a CHEMICAL BLEACH. so use it if you're comfortable with it. and you can only use it sparingly. However, there are many lightening products out there that contain natural lightening ingrediants if that's the route you want to consider. Neostrata has a cream called *Skin Brightener*, w/ 20% vitamin C(the highest % available) to even out the complexion of your entire face. I have seen great results from customers who used this product. It's also even more great when you use it with the Skin Peel Solution. Any creams/lotions for discoloration/hyperpigmentation would work well with Skin Peels, as they help you achieve better results when used together. *Biotherm* also has an Anti Spot cream called *White Detox Botanicalyzer*, which also contains vitamin C. This particular cream inhibits melanin production (which is what causes darkening of the skin), exfoliates, as well as acelerating your skin cell turnover. Scars, overtime, will fade naturally because of our skin cell turnover, but this cream will speed up that process therefore causing your discoloration/hyperpigmentation to fade faster. But this one is just an Anti SPOT, so it comes in a dinky 15mL tube...something you will not use for your entire face. You will leave that up to the Skin Brightener i mentioned above for your entire face.

All in all, glycolic peels i think is the best way to go; professionally or at home treatments. You skin will feel smoother, softer, brighter, your discoloration will fade faster, and your *MAKEUP WILL GO ON AND SET BETTER!*





haha that's always a bonus!

I really hope that helps you. But hey, if u can afford laser or other expensive alternatives....do it. if you can't, give the at home glycolic peels a try. I personally love the Neostrata line, and they are recommended by dermatologists...if you can get your hands on them.

here is their website if you want more information about their products:
Welcome to Neostrata - #1 Anti-Aging products in Canada


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 5, 2009)

just watch where you get it done from. i went to a reputable salon and got a ourse of peels. but on the last one, when my skin was looking much better, she somehow burnt me with it to the point the burn was seeping for days! it was an open wound for over a week, and almost a year on i still have a scar from it! just make sure u check that the girl knows what she is doing!


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ 

She also recommended Acknicare moisturiser for me - i cannot recommend it enough!  Aknicare | Acne Treatment from Top Acne Experts
_

 
Do they ship to the US?


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 26, 2010)

I got the neostrata renewal peel and its AMAZING!   i had discoloration from old zits, and even used it on scarring on my arms that was super old, and it faded it all sooo much! but didnt irritate.  I will be repurchasing it FOREVER


----------



## aroseisarose (Jun 26, 2010)

is there anyone out there who would be willing to purchase the Neostrate Skin Renewal Peel Solution and send it to me in the UK? i can't find any stockists for it over here and it really does seem like the thing i have been looking for. i can pay right away by paypal. lmk x


----------



## DownInAHole (Jun 26, 2010)

Microdermabrasion is more suited to individuals who have more than one issues they want to work on...and it's best for thick, coarse, sun damaged skin. This is a mechanical exfoliant & it's best for thicker skin (to break down the dead tissue to renew skin & make way for products/chemical to enter the skin.  Micro. can actually cause problems if done incorrectly (more hyperpigmentation or dilated/burst capillaries).

I do hope that whoever you go to (esthetician, dermatologist or nurse), that they get you on a great regiment. I would suggest to make an appointment and arrive early to consult so that they can choose a peel to help your issue. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_(i.e. st. ives apricot scrub.... there's one that's super gentle and that's the one i use now). very well







_

 
The apricot scrub is terrible for the skin.  It actually leaves microscopic tears in the skin.  This can to degradation of the acid mantle and other issues. We were taught from the beginning of schooling that is the devil of store brand home care. Please get the word out to your friends about this if they use it.


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2010)

I would also advise that you should avoid mechanical exfoliants like microderm abrasion- they rough up your skin and they won't help your root problem. A glycolic peel will do a lot more for healing scars, but it will take time. 

Going to an aesthetician or derm, you can get peels that are higher strength- you'll want to build up to check your tolerance, but you can go as high as 70% glycolic acid. You shouldn't need to go that high, but it's just to illustrate that there are some pretty strong options. Anything you have for home use is generally going to be limited to 10% or less, which means that they'll be excellent for ongoing treatments, but you'll still probably want to supplement with regular derm peels. 

Stick with it- it is possible to get over these sorts of scars, it will just take a while.


----------

